# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  DIPLOMATURA EN GESTIÓN DE LA CALIDAD E INOCUIDAD ALIMENTARIA

## INSTITUTO PARA LA CALIDAD

*DOS CONDICIONES EN UNA INDUSTRIA ALIMENTARIA COMPETITIVA:
"QUE SEA RICO Y QUE SEA SANO"*   La competitividad global exige cumplir altos estándares de calidad e inocuidad. 
La evolución de las exportaciones peruanas de alimentos en los últimos años, el fuerte impulso de la demanda interna y la apertura de los mercados por los tratados comerciales ubican a la industria alimentaria peruana ante un gran reto de competitividad. 
Las empresas alimentarias que ya tienen experiencia en la exportación o que se han ubicado entre las primeras en el ranking de preferencias de sus productos y/o servicios, saben que el desafío exige una decisión política de la dirección seguida por el compromiso de todo su personal para producir, transformar y/o comercializar los alimentos con los requerimientos de calidad e inocuidad según los estándares internacionales; pues la industria alimentaria tiene la responsabilidad no sólo de producir alimentos ricos sino que deben ser sanos de modo que no pongan en riesgo la salud de los consumidores. 
Para el logro de estos objetivos la organización debe conocer: ¿Qué es lo que espera su cliente? ¿Qué es lo que espera el consumidor final del producto? ¿Cómo se traduce esos requisitos y expectativas del cliente y/o consumidor a requisitos de proceso para conseguir finalmente que el producto y/o servicio reúna las características o atributos esperados? ¿Cuáles son las herramientas para el manejo eficiente de los recursos? ¿Es la empresa capaz de producir en forma sostenida la calidad establecida y comprometida con su cliente? ¿Cuáles son los mecanismos para conseguir que los procesos sean gestionados de modo que aseguren la mejora continua? 
Sólo las organizaciones que son capaces de responder en forma efectiva y eficiente estas interrogantes cuentan con las herramientas necesarias para competir en el mercado globalizado. Los estándares internacionales como ISO 9001, ISO 22000, BRC, SQF, etc. exigen, no sólo tener implementados en forma eficiente las buenas prácticas de producción primaria, las buenas prácticas de manufactura o el sistema HACCP; sino que además consideren los elementos de gestión que aseguren la inocuidad de los productos, el cumplimiento de los requisitos contractuales, la identidad, la trazabilidad, la seguridad e integridad del producto y otras expectativas no explícitas del cliente. 
Entre algunos de los principales componentes de los sistemas de gestión propuestos por estas normas internacionales se encuentran los siguientes:  
1)    Implementación de los programas prerrequisitos (BPA, BPM, SOPs, etc.) para asegurar las condiciones de infraestructura y medio ambiente y las disposiciones necesarias que faciliten la ejecución de los procesos sin arriesgar la inocuidad del producto. Estos requisitos se encuentran en la normativa legal peruana y/o directrices internacionales como el Codex Alimentarius. Algunos de estos programas prerrequisitos comprenden: 
a.    Infraestructura y medio ambiente de la planta de producción: ubicación; estructura (pisos, paredes, techos); flujo del proceso y separaciones (layout); servicios de agua, vapor, aire, eliminación de residuos, instalaciones para el personal (vestidores, servicios higiénicos, comedores), etc.
b.    Mantenimiento de las instalaciones: limpieza y desinfección
c.    Equipos: exactitud, precisión y mantenimiento
d.    Manipuladores: salud, higiene, conducta y capacitación
e.    Control de plagas
f.    Control de proveedores
g.    Control de vehículos de transporte
h.    Trazabilidad 
2)    Control y seguimiento de los procesos para asegurarnos que los alimentos producidos logren los estándares de inocuidad requeridos según la población que va a consumir dicho alimento. La mejor herramienta utilizada mundialmente es el Sistema HACCP (Hazard Analysis and Critical Control Points) (creo que se fue una P de más) o APPCC (Análisis de Peligros y Puntos de Control Críticos). La implementación del HACCP, nos asegura que se identifiquen los peligros de inocuidad relacionados al alimento en cuestión, que se pondere sus riesgos, se implemente los mecanismos de control, se identifique los Puntos Críticos a ser monitoreados permanentemente para tenerlos bajo control y se tomen as acciones correctivas en caso sea necesario.  
3)    Control, manipulación y disposición de los productos no conformes. Lo que se busca es que la organización cuente con un mecanismo para liberar sólo el producto que cumpla los requisitos de calidad establecidos y por tanto se puede identificar, retener y disponer internamente de los productos que no cumplen lo especificado asegurando que estos no salgan al mercado. 
4)    Comunicación interactiva a lo largo de la cadena alimentaria, cuya importancia radica en la transmisión de la información relacionada a los peligros entre los diferentes agentes involucrados y los diferentes eslabones de la cadena alimentaria. Las siguientes situaciones son ejemplos en que se requiere la comunicación interactiva: 
-    La necesidad de comunicación entre el fabricante y el ama de casa para indicar cómo el alimento debe ser almacenado y manipulado.
-    La necesidad de contar con un mecanismo para responder frente a posibles situaciones de emergencia y comunicar las acciones a tomar. Por ejemplo frente a  inundaciones, terremotos, sabotajes, adulteraciones deliberadas e incluso incidentes terroristas.
-    La necesidad de contar con un mecanismo y forma de comunicar las acciones a tomar frente a una necesidad de retirar y recuperar los alimentos del mercado en caso se identifique que un determinado alimento, ya en distribución o venta, es un peligro para la salud del consumidor. 
5)    Compromiso de la alta dirección manifestada a través de su compromiso por asegurar que los procesos anteriormente indicados sean implementados, mantenidos y mejorados para lo cual debe proveer de los recursos necesarios, incluyendo personal competente para las actividades que se ejecutan en la empresa, realizar la planificación adecuada y hacer uso de las herramientas de mejora continua. 
Frente a las grandes oportunidades de crecimiento para las empresas alimentarias peruanas, se requiere contar con profesionales capaces de asumir los retos de implementar, mantener y mejorar sistemas de gestión eficaces que conlleven a una mayor competitividad empresarial. Teniendo en cuenta este contexto, el Instituto para la Calidad de la Pontificia Universidad Católica del Perú, fiel a su misión de promover la excelencia organizacional y profesional, ofrece la *Diplomatura de Especialización Avanzada en Gestión de la Calidad e Inocuidad Alimentaria* cuyo objetivo es aportar con el logro de estas competencias.   *Santana León Alfaro*
Jefa del Área de Capacitación
Instituto para la Calidad
Pontificia Universidad Católica del Perú  gcia_130313.jpgTemas similares: Seminario Internacional sobre Trazabilidad e Inocuidad Alimentaria (Produce Traceability Initiative) y Requisitos de Sanidad e Inocuidad Alimentaria Artículo: Adex pide que Senasa capacite a exportadores sobre Ley de Modernización de Inocuidad Alimentaria de EEUU Artículo: El 40% de productores y empacadores de mango de Piura cumplen con normas de inocuidad alimentaria de EEUU Curso de gestion de la calidad e inocuidad de los alimentos y bebidas en Chiclayo Curso de gestion de la calidad e inocuidad de los alimentos y bebidas en Chiclayo

----------


## INSTITUTO PARA LA CALIDAD

*OBJETIVO:* 
Formar profesionales capaces de implementar, mantener y mejorar sistemas de gestión que integren elementos de calidad e inocuidad alimentaria en organizaciones relacionadas con cualquiera de las etapas de la cadena alimentaria, con los niveles de exigencia de los estándares internacionales a través de la adquisición de conocimientos formales y el dominio de herramientas técnicas y de gestión que le permitan aportar a la competitividad de sus empresas y a la promoción de la salud pública de los consumidores finales.  *DIRIGIDO A:*   Gerentes, jefes, supervisores y personal técnico involucrado en actividades relacionadas con alguna etapa de la cadena alimentaria: producción primaria, transporte, almacenamiento, elaboración, distribución, comercialización, expendio de alimentos o provisión de productos para el sector alimentario.Profesionales que desarrollan su actividad como consultores en el control, aseguramiento y/o gestión de la calidad e inocuidad para empresas del sector alimentario.  *REQUISITOS:*   Ficha de inscripción.CV no documentado.Copia de título profesional o copia del bachillerato.Copia del DNI.Copia del comprobante de pago.Carta de compromiso de la empresa (solo en caso la empresa financie el curso).Devolver el formato de Compromiso de Honor firmado (brindado al momento de la inscripción).  *BENEFICIOS:*   Diploma de Especialización Avanzada en Gestión de la Calidad e Inocuidad Alimentaria a Nombre de la Pontificia Universidad Católica del Perú.Certificado de aprobación del curso Auditor Líder, curso reconocido por IRCA (International Register of Certificated Auditors), a nombre de TÜV Akademie Rheinland.Con la aprobación del curso de Auditor Líder, el participante estará cumpliendo con los requisitos de formación para aplicar a la certificación como Auditor Líder de Sistemas de Gestión de Inocuidad de los Alimentos IRCA.Asesoría personalizada para el desarrollo del Trabajo Integrador de la Diplomatura.Plana docente constituida por consultores y docentes del Instituto para la Calidad con amplia experiencia.  *CONTENIDO:*   Introducción a la Calidad e Inocuidad AlimentariaPeligros físicos, químicos y microbiológicos relevantes en la industria alimentariaGestión integrada de la Calidad e Inocuidad alimentaria según ISO 9001 e ISO 22000Documentación e implementación de un Sistema Integrado de Gestión de la Calidad e Inocuidad AlimentariaProgramas Pre-requisitos en base a PAS 220Análisis de Peligros y Puntos Críticos de Control (HACCP)Sistemas Integrados de Gestión de la Calidad e Inocuidad Alimentaria según los modelos BRC y SQFHerramientas de Calidad Aplicadas a los Sistemas de GestiónAuditoría de un Sistema Integrado de Gestión de la Calidad e Inocuidad AlimentariaAuditor Líder de Sistemas de Gestión de Inocuidad de los Alimentos ISO 22000: 2005 (con reconocimiento IRCA)Sesiones de Tutoría para el desarrollo del Trabajo Integrador  *HORARIO Y LUGAR:* 
Horario: (V-S) Viernes desde 07:00 a 10:15 pm y Sábados desde 08:30 a 01:30 pm.
Lugar: Campus PUCP (Av. Universitaria 1801- San Miguel)  *INSCRIPCIONES:* 
Instituto para la Calidad: Acercándose a nuestras oficinas, ubicadas en el Campus de la Pontificia Universidad Católica del Perú. Av. Universitaria 1801. San Miguel.
E-mail: ventas.calidad@pucp.edu.pe
Teléfonos: (+511) 626 7613 - 626 7616 - 626 7615

----------


## INSTITUTO PARA LA CALIDAD

*Inicio de clases 2013:* 05 de abril * INSCRIPCIONES: * Instituto para la Calidad: Acercándose a nuestras oficinas, ubicadas en el Campus de la Pontificia Universidad Católica del Perú. Av. Universitaria 1801. San Miguel.
E-mail: ventas.calidad@pucp.edu.pe
Teléfonos: (+511) 626 7613 - 626 7616 - 626 7615

----------

